# Curly Everywhere!



## Essjica (Oct 11, 2005)

I've seen previous topics and you all seem to give such great advice, so I thought I'd ask for help here. I have extremely curly and uncontrollable hair. 






 (sorry for the blurryness)








I have a few questions...
Anyone know anything I can do or any products I can use that truely define curls and eliminate frizzies? I've tried almost everything on the planet and I've had no luck. The pictures above are pretty tame pictures of my hair. 
Anyone straighten hair like that and are able to straighten it perfectly are my gods. I've been to hair dressers at Regis and places like that that can barely straighten my hair perfectly straight. Anyone have any tips or know exactly what to do with hair like this?
While I'm here and asking questions..I want a new look, a new cut. Any suggestions? Any colors?

I know this is a lot and I don't expect people to answer all my questions but any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 11, 2005)

Have you tried sebastion potion #9?  It's $$, but so worth it.  It is a dual conditioner/styler and I love it for curly hair.  As for a cut, my sister has really curly hair like yours, and she just got hers cut shorter, and it would look good on you too.  It was left longer at the front, and cut with shorter layers at the back.  Totally cute.  I think it was cut in an inverted bob, but for curls.  Post pics if you get it done.


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

I have similar hair.  My favorite leave-in product is L'Anza Strait Line Smoother.  Put in in, comb it through, dry your hair with a hood dryer.  Then, most importantly, never comb your hair at any other time!  It just combs in the curls and frizz and takes out the waves.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Before I straightened my hair a while back (i miss my strong waves!) I absolutely relied on Sebatian Wet. I was scared at first because it seemed like it would make my hair look "wet'' or like I applied too much gel, but it didn't! It defined my waves/curls without weighing them down, and I had incredible shine. Though I'm sure if you apply excessive amounts you will get that "wet" look but I love it so much! Also, I love Citre Shine Curl Mousse, its cheap, smells great and works wonders! Anothe rmousse that is pretty good is Garnier Fructis Style Curl Contruct. HTH!


----------



## polobear45 (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ ! Anothe rmousse that is pretty good is Garnier Fructis Style Curl Contruct. HTH!_

 

That stuff is great for curly hair and now they have Soft Curl which is so awesome !!!!


----------



## midnightlouise (Oct 11, 2005)

I have super curly hair like that, too. It's pretty long right now, (and is getting on my last nerve lol!) but I agree with Shawna, I think an inverted bob would look great on you!  I get mine cut like that about every other spring just for a change, and I always get tons of compliments on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the meantime, though, I highly recommend Biolage Ultra Hydrating Balm and Frederic Fekkai Glossing Cream.  Hope you find some stuff that works for you!


----------



## Essjica (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks so much guys! I'm going to go out and try everything I can.


----------



## Green Eyes (Oct 12, 2005)

for taming and defining my curls - I use Panteen Pro-V (about $3-4 AT WALMART))(all the curly prodcuts - the spray gel is the best though if you can find it) and Loreal Springing curls ($3 at walmart).  I towel dry my hair then put the Loreal springing curls stuff in my hair and scrunch it - then spray the spray gel all over evenly - then diffuse upside down (bend at waist) - and viola - nice, defined, non-frizzy curls.  here is what each product looks like.


----------



## Bunny77 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey... have you gone to Naturallycurly.com?  That's the best site on the planet for curly hair tips!


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 24, 2005)

I use calm that frizz by aussie.. thats the first thing in my hair after infusium 23s leave in conditioner.. then sprunch spray by aussie, mousse, 3 different gels (water based, strong hold and frizz control), and lots of hair spray.


----------



## melozburngr (Oct 26, 2005)

I use first- Dream Curls by John Frieda (frizz ease line), comb it in, then the gel by frizz ease  (cant remember the name of it- it has little purple beads in it)- comb that in, then use Garnier Fructis Mousse in curl constructor, comb it in, and then bend over, and diffuse it for a min on high all over, and then switch to medium heat and blowdry until almost dry- spray a bit of hairspray at the roots for volume if desired, and diffuse until completely dry....


I can't stress the diffuser enough- it makes the difference between crazy uncontrollable hair and 'purty' defined soft curls


----------



## sherrence (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's my new curl-defining, frizz-taming routine.  Use Terex Crema as a conditioner. Then apply a dime-size dollop of Frederic Fekkai Luscious Curls all over really wet hair.  Follow with a liberal spraying of Frederic Fekkai Wave Spray.  Then dry hair with a diffuser upside down while crunching.  Got the FF tips from ACEerCP on MakeupAlley and have been very pleased with the results.  Good luck!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Nov 22, 2005)

Girl I was exactly in your shoes 3 or 4 years ago and I stumbled upon www.naturallycurly.com the boards there were a GODSEND and i highlight reccomend you go check it out...your hair...and subsequently your life...won't ever be the same!

That said, I have found cutting down on how often I wash my hair, using super moisturizing conditioners, and applying Herbal Esscences Max Hold Mousse mixed with Biolage Gellee on SOAKING wet hair, then scrunching the excess moisture out with a towel, it what works best for my hair, personally. but like I said, check out Naturallycurly.com because the community of curlies there is amazingly vast and will help you find a solution for your personal head of hair!


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 23, 2005)

I used to have extremely curly hair. But now it's more of a wave instead because I used Redken "So Long" Shampoo & Conditioner and it actually inadvertently straightened my hair. I didn't know it would do that, but I'm not complaining! lol!
They've since had a lot of complaints from people though and they took it off the market several months ago. Anyhoo...


The best regimen that I can suggest for your length and your amount of curl is this:

Redken Fresh Curls Shampoo & Conditioner
http://redken.com/products/index.cfm...and&bt=1&b=262

Tigi Bed Head Curls Rock, Curl Amplifier (Cream)
http://www.tigihaircare.com/us/products/catwalk.asp
(A little goes a long way...we don't wanna grease it down too much) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then blow dry on "Warm" NOT "Hot" setting with a really good diffuser attachment. Go to Sally Beauty Supply and really invest in a good diffuser. A real one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then, with the diffuser still attached, cool the hair by switching to the cool setting.

This is the best advice I can give. Trust me, I know what it's like to have curly hair! - It seems like you may not have as many options as straight haired people, when it comes to cut & style - but you must embrace it anyway. Constantly flat ironing your hair everyday will absolutely fry it after while. Just making it frizzier and frizzier!

Keep this in mind also, the longer your hair, the heavier it is. And by that I mean, chances are, if you continue to grow your hair out longer it could become less curly! The shorter....the tighter the curls. That's what I've found.

I know I've written a book here, but I hope it helps!

Keep Rockin' those curls!
- Whitney Costner

PS: One more thing! I forgot to mention that the Curls Rock cream will NOT give you the dreadfully stiff - crispy - wet - gel look, which I unfortunately sported for quite a while before discovering creams back in the curly days. lol! That's the thing - stay away from gels, esp with your amount of curl. Use the cream instead, it will look simply smooth & frizz free! No crispy side effects!


----------



## asjdfkl (Nov 23, 2005)

Ooh, your hair is so lovely. My mother has very curly hair and loves Tigi Curls Rock. My favorite curl-friendly trick is to add a little conditioner to my hair before airdrying. It really helps.


----------



## Ysabella (Nov 25, 2005)

You have beautiful hair, you just have to learn how to work with it. Mine is very similar to yours. Over the years I've come to terms with the fact that if you want to control curls you will simply have to use several types of products. Moisturizing curl shampoo or conditioner are a great way to start off. Curly hair is almost always on the dry side, so conditioning it is important. You don't have to blow a lot of money to find good products, although sometimes the better ones are on the more expensive side. 

After you wash your hair you'll want to put a curl controlling gel on it. Drugstore gels I like are Thermasilk Curl Scultping Gel and Physique Frizz Control Curl Cream. Thermasilk is very light and sometimes I mix it with a little pomade and it holds pretty well. The Physique cream is great because it does a great job at controling frizz. I always use an anti-frizz serum with my gel. (similar to Biosilk) The serum provides shine and the weight of it does a lot to control. Of course, keep it away from your roots and use it sparingly or you'll look greasy. Spray on leave in conditioners are also a great way of defining curls and keeping down frizzies without being weighty or stiff. 

No matter what you use on your hair I find it best to do it when it is wet and let the hair dry naturally in a room temperature setting. Blow drying hair or exposing it to the elements will frizz hair. If you want to speed up the drying process you can blow dry your hair from the underneath on a warm setting. If you do choose to do this I would include the Thermasilk gel in your routine, even if you mix it with another gel. It will activate with the heat to provide control. 

If you want to straighten your hair I would advise you buy a Chi straightening iron. It straighten's my hair and holds. When I use it I put a frizz serum on my hair while it's wet and then blowdry it. I pull my hair into a clip and start straightening from the bottom layer of my hair working my way to the top. It makes my hair pin straight and silky and it lasts all day even in humid weather. I couldn't live without my Chi!


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

i would say use one of the products above and then use a ceramic flat iron.
but dont straighten your hair everyday bc cermanic irons might not be as bad as the normal flat iron but it still gives some damange to your hair. but i <3 your curly hair though


----------



## more_please (Dec 8, 2005)

Your hair is so pretty, I'd just tell you wo always work it curly, but as a curly haired girl myself, I know its fun to go straight sometimes, but as mentioned above, don't hurt your hair!

I recommend Bumble and Bumble Curl Consciousness, which makes the hair very soft and managable, along with a frizz control gel. (I apply a 3:1 ratio to my hair before blowdrying)

as for the color, look into a warm chesnut brown, it would be lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 14, 2005)

Not much help here in regards to taming your tresses, but you have gorgeous hair! I wish I had seen your pic before my last perm (about a month ago) because I would have loved to have shown it to my stylist to give her an idea of what I wanted. Unfortunately my hair is way too curly and now I'm dealing with frizz. I honestly don't know which is worse, the flat, stick straight hair I had before or the wild-n-curly look with frizz that I'm sporting now. If I could only learn to be satisfied.....


----------

